# Gregg's layout.



## KogentaByakko (Jul 5, 2009)

This going to take a while to complete 4X8 layout, then I will start to other 4X8. Can't wait to finish whole 4X16 layout.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Wow! Very ambitious! The multi-levels are gonna look great. Operating turntable, too, huh? Can you come build a layout like that at my house?!?


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

i'm not a fan of these kinds of layout but it is indeed looks pormissing.

one pease of advise - turn off the date imprint!!! you ruining every single picture
if you really need to know the date look at file properties of the pic - recorded with precision to the second. and then there is embedded EXIF info...


----------



## imatt88 (Jan 31, 2010)

Very cool!:thumbsup:


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

I'm impressed----very effective use of space. Please keep sending photos as you work on it, and by the way, welcome to the forum!


----------



## Pton46 (Mar 15, 2010)

Great idea on the levels like that.


----------



## dukenukem (Mar 29, 2010)

Nice setup you got going.


----------

